# attitudes around here are making us look bad



## sm2501 (May 9, 2014)

I took over this site some 15 or so years ago to help the hobby grow and wanted it to be a fun place to come to. But it seems that over the last year or two that things have been going down hill as far as attacks on different people on the site (either in fun or serious), sarcasm like we're hanging out with a bunch of buddies that know us well, backstabbing to other members, not encouraging newbies, slanderous remarks, etc. It's really become quite sad. I have heard from reading posts, and other collectors (mostly ones that don't come onto the CABE, that we are viewed as a bunch of mean whiners. How sad is that? We are adults who love old bicycles, have a blast when we go to meets or on rides, but when getting behind the computer there are some keyboard cowboys that just make this not a welcoming site. 

This needs to stop. As I have said before, this is my living room, and I expect folks visiting my living room to act civilly , and enjoy each other, not bash each other. I also expect language to be kept at a G level. 

I have asked all the moderators to make sure they know where the delete key is. If there is a thread that is the least bit unfriendly, condescending  or just sarcastic, it's gone. No friendly pm's asking for a revision, but gone. 

If you have a problem with another member, pm or email them. Keep it off my site. 

Let's keep it light, informative and fun!


----------



## catfish (May 9, 2014)

Scott,    Very well said. And thank you very much for the site. 

  Catfish


----------



## MOTOmike (May 9, 2014)

What I have found interesting is that in the last 6 months, in talking to other people who were selling bikes that I was inquiring about, I would get around to casually asking if they were on the CABE.  I'm paraphrasing here, but the consensus response from these three individuals, all male, was that there was too much drama and that is why they were not CABE members.  

Scott, thanks hitting the "RESET" button.

Mike


----------



## walter branche (May 9, 2014)

*thank you*

i RECENTLY WAS GUILTY OF THIS TYPE OF SNIDE comment or remark ,  and I apologize, I thought this was the way this board exchanges . Thanks to SCOTT,for getting everything back on track , walter branche ,partin parts all over the world 24/7 -


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2014)

I also guilty of snide, sarcastic propaganga....Sorry.     keep the CABE vibrant and accomodating!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 9, 2014)

I usually keep my comments off the forums, I just cry to my wife about it
I love this site,not sure what i'd do without it...seriously. .thank you


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2014)

The PM feature is enormously underused here.


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2014)

alw said:


> The PM feature is enormously underused here.




Here, here!


----------



## Wcben (May 9, 2014)

I've always tried to live by the motto " if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all"... I have seen some of the banter and have questioned it to myself... I'm really thankful for the CABE and the knowledge I've learned from it, I said in a thread a couple of months ago.... "At some point, maybe not long ago, many of us didn't know what we do now about our Hobby...Let's encourage the newbies (we all were at one time)...we'll all benefit from it!"  Keep the CABE friendly!


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2014)

Does that mean I have to quit picking on Dave even though he is my..........................?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 9, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks scott,
everyone using the cabe is 
responsible for keeping it civil. 
Comments well said.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 9, 2014)

Dittos.....


----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2014)

Most people are cool .... It is just a few who seen to respond before they think! Being respectful, kind and encouraging is something we all should strive to be - biting our lip might be something to think about.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 9, 2014)

*hello  chucksoldbikes  here*

i know i am  guilty of  not  being  to nice  some times  but usually  it stems  from  when i think i an  getting takes  and i am  sorry  for that  i love the cabe  and  dont know  what id do with out  it  but then again  there are  some people that  can get awaw   with beoing nasty and cheeting others   i hope we all can get along with others but it seems like i am allways the  bad  guy    but not alllways  enough said  lets all have    fun
 sorry sorry
 a better tomorrow  for   us all   lets    try to be like  human beingd  charles  stewart


----------



## bricycle (May 9, 2014)

Or go play wit R bikes......


----------



## stoney (May 9, 2014)

Very well done Scott. First I will say that people I have been in contact with are great. I have talked to some OLD collectors like myself from about 30 years ago.  I have recently gotten in touch with them. They told me they WILL NOT come to the site anymore after seeing the condesending remarks toward members. I see it my self from some members and sometimes wonder why I still come on. I don't want to read that nonsense. There are many remarks from members who give the air that they pretty much know everything and a lot of us don't know anything. I know I don't and I am not ashamed to say so. I often wonder if some of these members would be so offensive to your face or is it easy to hide in cyber space. I think new want to be members get scared off easy. Everyone here has had the first bike and no knowledge of them. We learn, we ask questions, we read we look for help from the forums. All in all it's good but there are many times when the new person gets jumped on for some minor offense committed towards "THE RULES", come onnn.  Cut 'em a break lets keep the new blood. We want the hobby to grow and be here when we are gone, don't we? Let's all act like grown ups and treat each other with respect. Let's not be  "a good ole boys club" like I have heard us referred as. Be safe, be good to each other and lets have fun with this hobby.


----------



## 2jakes (May 9, 2014)

vincev said:


> Does that mean I have to quit picking on Dave even though he is my..........................?





 Dear vincev, 

I noticed that you didn't finish your statement.
It might be a slight issue with your typewriter.
Or perhaps you ran out of ink.
Please let me know if I can be of any assistance.
I will be very happy to help you in any way possible.

Have a Nice Day !
jake


----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2014)

Oh No! Please don't delete all my sarcastic comments, I'll be back on training wheels if you do that!  Sorry I know I'm one of the main offenders, its just my bikewhorder persona on here, I swear I'm a really polite and kind hearted guy in real life.  I'll try to play nice from now on.


----------



## jd56 (May 9, 2014)

Wcben said:


> I've always tried to live by the motto " if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all"... I have seen some of the banter and have questioned it to myself... I'm really thankful for the CABE and the knowledge I've learned from it, I said in a thread a couple of months ago.... "At some point, maybe not long ago, many of us didn't know what we do now about our Hobby...Let's encourage the newbies (we all were at one time)...we'll all benefit from it!"  Keep the CABE friendly!




"DO UNTO OTHERS AS YOU HAVE DONE UNTO YOU"

I love this site! !!!
Thanks Scott. 
And to all the moderators that keep this site active.
I'm not sure what or where I would be without everyone's knowledge. 
Always learning and love it.

John


----------



## Duck (May 9, 2014)

vincev said:


> Does that mean I have to quit picking on Dave even though he is my..........................?



Is that even possible?


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2014)

*What he said.....*



jd56 said:


> "DO UNTO OTHERS AS YOU HAVE DONE UNTO YOU"
> 
> I love this site! !!!
> Thanks Scott.
> ...




This site is the best thing since sliced bread, or beer, or both. Anyway, I love it and we should all just get along. Always enjoy Vince and Dave's banter though. Thanks so much Scott and Dave for all that you do for us bicycle maniacs. Rob.


----------



## 2jakes (May 9, 2014)

*"Let's keep it light, informative and fun !"

*
I like that a lot....& what am I going to do about it...???

I'm going to check the Birds of a feather...& introduce/welcome the new members
& let them know that if they need help...I will be happy to show them around.

I will also check around & invite others to join the C.A.B.E.

 It might take a while but I want to see a reply from Scott in the future.
 I want him to tell us how he appreciates how well things are going...

But that's going to happen only if all of us  stick together & do something about it.
*
Let's show Scott that we can all get together & make it happen ! *

jake


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Dear vincev,
> 
> I noticed that you didn't finish your statement.
> It might be a slight issue with your typewriter.
> ...




I will let you fill in the blank space.This is one of the deep mysteries on the Cabe.


----------



## THE STIG (May 9, 2014)

a feedback topic as other forums have would help too,,, 
"Feedback - Buyer, Seller, Vendor 
Post feedback from vendors and other forum members."


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 9, 2014)

I know I rarely go to "The Break Room" section because I know there are threads that nothing good can come from participating in..

A comic book forum I am on (CBR) got so bad they hit the reset button on the forum and everyone had to re-register and start fresh with some new rules...hate to see that happen here


----------



## 2jakes (May 9, 2014)

I'm enjoying so much all the photos & stories that have been posted in the Break Room..
today for example ;

Post your Pooch, R.I.P. Batman & Roby. & in the "what are you listening to right now"...
I have discovered some real nice sounds I never knew existed.
As always there's the "babes n bicycles" & when I see a political oriented theme...I just
keep on walking.  Most of the negative things are self-destructive & won't last. And I
always look forward to patric's comments no matter what the topic...that dude is on 
another planet in a positive wave & I'm a better dog for having him as a friend. 
Thank You...C.A.B.E.
jakes


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 9, 2014)

Yeah ...I'd like to meet patric one of these days...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah ...I'd like to meet patric one of these days...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




A great guy to talk to. The "World's Most Interesting Man" has nothing on him! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 9, 2014)

I thought that was patric? !... just with a beard. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (May 9, 2014)

*Amen*

I'm a relatively new member here and have had great responses to dumb questions and lots of help, but came very close to dropping out after reading some of the nonsense some members post on here that has absolutely NOTHING to do with bicycles.
    Let's all try to keep it civil....makes for a nicer world, at least our CABE world.

Mike


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 9, 2014)

*i accept responsibilty for my part....*

I get all sore when some choose to blame illegal immigrants for their ailments....we all live in a nation of immigrants....and according to one cable member....the native Americans are immigrants as well....so with that....let's get back to biking till the wheels fall off.....oh and Texas is actually spelled Tejas iI won't apologize for that....that would be silly if I did....


----------



## Hermanator3 (May 9, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh No! Please don't delete all my sarcastic comments, I'll be back on training wheels if you do that!  Sorry I know I'm one of the main offenders, its just my bikewhorder persona on here, I swear I'm a really polite and kind hearted guy in real life.  I'll try to play nice from now on.




I hoped we would hear from you.  Don't go all soft on us.  I like your smart ass comments.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 9, 2014)

*2jakes .. Freqman1 and Obi-Wan Schwinnobi ... thank you for those kind comments.

Look .. there is so much negative stuff goin' on in the world ... The CABE provides a great 
retreat from all that stuff.  Learned long ago to accept the things i cannot change ... to be 
courageous and change those things that need modification ... and maybe if I ask Him .. God 
will give me some wisdom to know the difference.

Each of us on the CABE is a sensitive human being ... complete with strong points AND frailties. 

There is great power in the use of words.  We can use our words to hurt, maim, or damage.

We can also use our words to heal, uplift and encourage.  And it's still a safe bet that while no one 
on The CABE actually has any control over other members .. or, members yet to be ... Each Of Us 
Has The Power To Influence.  This makes each of us pretty powerful --- and with that power comes 
the individual-responsibility to use that power wisely. *

...........  patric








===========================================================================
===========================================================================


----------



## mike j (May 9, 2014)

Patric, You made my day! Very well said.


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2014)

These new guidelines don't apply to when we're drunk though, right? And what are we supposed to do if someone says something stupid?


----------



## dougfisk (May 9, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> These new guidelines don't apply to when we're drunk though, right?...




UH-OH... It's Friday night...  :eek:

[video=youtube;ZzQ3eBerHfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQ3eBerHfM[/video]


----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> And what are we supposed to do if someone says something stupid?




[video=youtube;9Z0VMI67a4Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z0VMI67a4Y[/video]


----------



## Nickinator (May 9, 2014)

We think The CABE is a pretty special place, so thank you Scott and admins for all the work you do. We hope that people are doing their best to honor this site by being as open and honest as possible when buying and selling, which is where a lot of these misunderstandings and blow-ups come from.

We try to remember that everyone has the right to their own opinion, especially with the parting/preserving issue. We may totally disagree with what some are doing, but we don't have the right to tell them what they should do. No one is perfect here, and we are all probably guilty of being hypocrites every now and then, but we're humans... that love bicycles 

Darcie (and Nick)


----------



## dougfisk (May 9, 2014)

2jakes said:


> I'm enjoying so much all the photos & stories that have been posted in the Break Room..
> today for example ;
> 
> ...As always there's the "babes n bicycles" & *when I see a political oriented theme...I just
> ...





Excellent policy... Please God, give me the strength...


----------



## 2jakes (May 9, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> These new guidelines don't apply to when we're drunk though, right? And what are we supposed to do if someone says something stupid?




Dave,
With drunks...I usually call for a taxi & send them on their way home safely.

And if someone says something that you feel is stupid...you have a choice...
Get down to their level or just simply walk away. 
Eventually everyone sees them for what they are & so will the moderators...

Dougfisk,
The Strength is always within you...it begins with just that first step...


----------



## old hotrod (May 9, 2014)

I have recently signed up on the BMXMuseum site and there are a few things that this site could learn from them...the BMX museum has a feedback feature used primarily for buying and selling. It is almost like epay over there without the fees. Good feedback, good seller, bad feedback, avoid the seller=simple. Also, the mods are right on top of everything and keep things civil. Cause trouble and you get warned, continue and get banned, short term or forever. Screw someone over or have a problem with a seller and the mods get involved. They also have a million rules and enforce them...as they should since they are dealing with kids on kid bikes on a much much bigger scale than the cabe. 
This site has a few troublemakers and know it alls that feel they absolutely must respond to every post. It's too bad really, I have met some great people because of this hobby but it is hell trying to convince them that this is a site worth belonging to due to a few squirrels...know when to speak softly, know when to shut up and move along...stay out of the drama and be respectful...oh and mods, do your job...I truly hope things improve but people must want to change in order to change...


----------



## charnleybob (May 10, 2014)

I know a lot of old collectors who are lerkers here and will never comment.
Which is too bad!
A little politeness and humility would go a long way here.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 10, 2014)

*My ears are burning-*

Thanks for the reminder and for taking care of that Shelby thread. 
I couldn't keep from reading it even though I knew it would both disgust and depress me, kinda like rubber necking a brutal car accident. 

It is so fruitless to embrace the kind of hostility I saw develop in that thread. 
Try to imagine you are in a room of interesting and intelligent people, many of which you don't know.
You know everyone can over hear your conversation but you shout, cuss, and bully at full volume regardless. 

Nobody likes this hypothetical person, you don't want to wake up to realize you've turned into that guy do you?


----------



## Springer Tom (May 10, 2014)

Hey Jessie, you are correct in everything you've stated, but I'll go out on a limb and say I don't think anyone embraces the hostility that developed on that thread. As Darcie said, problems arise when someone is the recipient of a bad deal and then that person is outed, as I believe it should be. Some of these guys, CABE members as well as non CABE members, can never cop to the fact they were wrong and have zero interest in making it right. The few that I've seen immediately turn into a spin doctor, "the metallurgy didn't directly coincide with the axis of the earth because the moon was in the third phase".Which is all the more reason to have a feedback area on this and any other forum that doesn't have one. Believe me, those types of problems don't exist only on The CABE. Try a forum with antique motorcycles or antique cars where people have a lot stronger opinions about their $50,000+ and up pride and joys because they didn't win a $14 trophy or because my motorcycle doesn't have the correct brake lever and their trailer queen does. Even if we had a feedback section, I believe there would be people hesitant to post negative feedback for fear of being the wave maker. The problem is that some people will never change. I'm glad the good outweighs the bad as I have made a lot of friends here.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 10, 2014)

*I see it ...*

Thanks Scott for posting this problem

I joined the Wheelman club a couple yrs ago to participate. What I saw really turned me off!
Now I have no interest in joining in and have fallen away from that club by about 99%.  Pretty
rare that I'll get involved in something. They lost me!

I love the Cabe though.  I only really read the TOC stuff as that's my interest.  I don't get to see
all the other hashing going on that everyone's talking about.  If I did ….. I might walk away too.

On the TOC threads, guys really seem to be helpful.  Seems like there is a lot of really great guys 
here and everyone seems pleasant.  And that "Babes and Bicycles" ……..WOW - no hashing there!

corbettclassics


----------



## 2jakes (May 10, 2014)

corbettclassics said:


> Thanks Scott for posting this problem
> 
> I joined the Wheelman club a couple yrs ago to participate. What I saw really turned me off!
> Now I have no interest in joining in and have fallen away from that club by about 99%.  Pretty
> ...




 Not sure where I read this ...but does it take a very long time to join the Wheelmen Club ?
 I was just curious about this.
=========================


I have joined a National Club forum ...but....






 I still go there...but soon...I can almost hear the lonely sounds of echoes...made by footsteps 
on wooden floors ...inside a huge but empty house .... Sad...

I'm glad I have the C.A.B. E.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2014)

I was so disgusted with the Wheelmen I didn't renew. You just can't ignore prospective members. It's worse than being crabby, at least someone is interacting with you.....
I was a Membership Chairman with the United States Power Squadron which is way bigger than the wheelpeople, and I would personally call (at my expense, back in the olden days) and welcome new members. National Hot Rod association was also a great welcoming club!
It doesn't take much to make someone feel welcome and part of the group!!!


----------



## 2jakes (May 10, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I was so disgusted with the Wheelmen I didn't renew. You just can't ignore prospective members. It's worse than being crabby, at least someone is interacting with you.....
> I was a Membership Chairman with the United States Power Squadron which is way bigger than the wheelpeople, and I would personally call (at my expense, back in the olden days) and welcome new members. National Hot Rod association was also a great welcoming club!
> It doesn't take much to make someone feel welcome and part of the group!!!




....could you pls. chill buddy... & tell me if it's true or just a myth about the waiting period  

just ask'n !

Thanks


----------



## bike (May 10, 2014)

*the person*



2jakes said:


> ....could you pls. chill buddy... & tell me if it's true or just a myth about the waiting period
> 
> just ask'n !
> 
> Thanks




manually enters your information when they get around to it.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2014)

2jakes said:


> ....could you pls. chill buddy... & tell me if it's true or just a myth about the waiting period
> 
> just ask'n !
> 
> Thanks




I will pm like a good boy...


----------



## OldRider (May 10, 2014)

I too have lost a lot of interest in the CABE, I quickly browse the forum every day, make a post or two per week and then move on. The passion still burns brightly for vintage bikes and I've learned more then you can imagine from certain posters, but the attitudes of a few members has changed things for me here. Hopefully things get back on track


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2014)

OldRider said:


> I too have lost a lot of interest in the CABE, I quickly browse the forum every day, make a post or two per week and then move on. The passion still burns brightly for vintage bikes and I've learned more then you can imagine from certain posters, but the attitudes of a few members has changed things for me here. Hopefully things get back on track




you got a friend in me.....


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 10, 2014)

Personally , in my opinion , people fuel the negative comments by adding more to it , rather than skipping over them,, just ignore them . The good members on here I believe are capable of ignoring bad comments .  I am still a newbee and will not let the negativity of some derail my interest of this site . Keep this site going positive . 

   Thanks Scott for putting this site up . I'm sure it takes time ..a lot of time .. Shouldn't be stress loaded too .


----------



## photogravity (May 10, 2014)

Scott, I agree with you... I believe in healthy debate, but there is a way to do that which is respectful of others. Over on the Classic Rendezvous Google Group, on the first page it says: "This group should be viewed as "a gathering of friends who have been invited into the list owner's garage to talk about vintage lightweight bikes" and the invitees should behave as guests." Since you own this forum, folks should abide by your rules.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 10, 2014)

I have to admit that the constant bickering turned me off as well and caused me to take a brief hiatus from participating on this site. Others have told me they did the same thing. It reminded me of the American Choppers TV show. At first I watched to get technical tips on motorcycles. As the show progressed it was more about drama and Sr. kicking coffee cups around and yelling. Who needs it? Not me. It is easy to get caught up in it and start to act that way oneself. I no doubt did myself on occasion. I don't want to be like that though.

In the end I decided to come back keep it on the technical side and do what I do best here, help to identify old Columbia's.  I have made some good friends in the antique bicycle community. Some are still here on the CABE. The CABE is a great tool, we don't want to lose it. 


Scott, don't give up on us. It's an evil inherent in the media we are on.  Sit in front of a screen and type away. Hit send and the deed is done. It turns the most benevolent of folks foul. 

Scott, thank you for giving us one more chance and trying to keep this thing alive.


----------



## eddie bravo (May 10, 2014)

The CABE is great -  yet I noticed, it is more for the true collector of pre war/vintage/ "rare"-hard to find items person.  I visit RatRods for the fun comments, positive feedback, and cool builds outs and cheap prices on their sale items  .  They are more forgiving and i have  I yet to read negative comments on on any tread i've gone through.  But to get my vintage fill THE CABE RULES. 
I am loyal to both sites




Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## bikedudeomaha (May 10, 2014)

eddie bravo said:


> The CABE is great -  yet I noticed, it is more for the true collector of pre war/vintage/ "rare"-hard to find items person.  I visit RatRods for the fun comments, positive feedback, and cool builds outs and cheap prices on their sale items  .  They are more forgiving and i have  I yet to read negative comments on on any tread i've gone through.  But to get my vintage fill THE CABE RULES.
> I am loyal to both sites
> 
> 
> ...



that about sums it up for me also. sometimes I am reluctant to post here because of the purists. I have been into vintage bikes for the last ten years or so, but I am not a guy with a lot of money( im below poverty level). most of my bikes are mid-level or worse. still a great site to surf and look at all the great bikes!


----------



## jkent (May 10, 2014)

I'm just glad someone has brought this subject to the forefront.
It has need to be said for some time now.
I know I can be kind of stand-offish at times but I try not to call names or even curse at anyone.
I personally think there should be a rule for no more "What's it worth" .....
Kindly tell the person that they should use EBay advanced searches or other ways to come up with there own price on what they have or something like that.
Fair market is very subjective and more than a picture should really be taken into consideration. 
A fair price to someone with pockets full of money is completely different than someone that has a tight budget. 
But that doesn't mean that only people with lots of money should be the only one with an opportunity to purchase nice or rare bikes or parts. 
Everyone should have an equal opportunity. 
But when someone that has no interest in purchasing the bike puts some ridiculous price on something and then " walks" away with nothing else to be said, it knocks a lot of people that would really like to buy the bike / part out of play.
This is just totally wrong.
Like someone putting a $15,000 bid on something with no intention of ever paying for it. 
JKent


----------



## bikewhorder (May 10, 2014)

Personally I'm endlessly entertained by the drama and flare ups on here and the general "keepin' it real" atmosphere.  I don't spend much time over on RRB except to lurk in the classifieds to see if some fool is selling something valuable for way less than its worth, but generally I feel like the lack of acidity in the waters over there feels weird and artificial.  It kind of creeps me out and I'm eager to get back "home on the Cabe".   I realize my stance is unpopular and unsustainable but universal appeal is not a goal of mine in general.


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Personally I'm endlessly entertained by the drama and flare ups on here and the general "keepin' it real" atmosphere.  I don't spend much time over on RRB except to lurk in the classifieds to see if some fool is selling something valuable for way less than its worth, but generally I feel like the lack of acidity in the waters over there feels weird and artificial.  It kind of creeps me out and I'm eager to get back "home on the Cabe".   I realize my stance is unpopular and unsustainable but universal appeal is not a goal of mine in general.




Would a kinder, gentler bikewhorder be such a bad thing? Your avatar at this moment, seems very appropriate. Now come on, it's time for your medicine.


----------



## Tin machine (May 10, 2014)

*CABE members*

well couldn't stay out of this ..lol the Cabe to me is a great place to learn about vintage bikes , I myself have learned a great deal here !! I have mention this site to many who are wanting to learn about old bikes and in the same breath suggested that they have tough skin here , sometimes its tough love , but for me mostly good !! thanks Cabers for the learning Curve and for not BANNING me like most of the other forums have !!! SALUTE !!!


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Would a kinder, gentler bikewhorder be such a bad thing? Your avatar at this moment, seems very appropriate. Now come on, it's time for your medicine.




Quit stirring the pot Dave.Your lucky your my ................... or I would just ignore your stupidity.


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2014)

vincev said:


> Quit stirring the pot Dave.Your lucky your my ................... or I would just ignore your stupidity.




Stirring the pot?!?!?!....why I oughta'.....lissen Bub, I'm here trying to help promote peace and tranquility


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 10, 2014)

*Chillax bullies*

I absolutely love this site. Of course there are guys that aren't so nice, but I've also never met such a group of guys who ARE so nice and helpful.  There's always gonna be a bully or two at school, but I just ignore it or laugh at the drama they like to create... I'm here to learn!!


----------



## 2jakes (May 10, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> I absolutely love this site. Of course there are guys that aren't so nice, but I've also never met such a group of guys who ARE so nice and helpful.  There's always gonna be a bully or two at school, but I just ignore it or laugh at the drama they like to create... I'm here to learn!!



*
I'm digging the sweet sweet smile....Marie ! *


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 10, 2014)

:o







2jakes said:


> *
> I'm digging the sweet sweet smile....Marie ! *



 LOL, not so sure about it... Might have to remove it soon :o


----------



## 2jakes (May 10, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> :o
> LOL, not so sure about it... Might have to remove it soon :o





Not too soon... I hope ! 



*Happy Mother's Day ! *


----------



## Larmo63 (May 12, 2014)

*Turned off.....*

I recently got called out here very publicly by a local soCal (supposed buddy) Cabe member who sells

a lot of parts here for selling a bike that I bought from him that I found to not be "as advertised." I paid

good money for the bike, and it had a re-decal-ed tank and some other problems. I wanted to sell it for 

an automobile project I have been working on. (_______________________) That whole drama here on 

the Cabe has somewhat turned me off to the whole hobby in general. I lurk here, but I seldom will comment 

anymore. There are some very nice people here and in the hobby, but there are many sharks too. Have fun, 

I'm out.


----------



## bobcycles (May 13, 2014)

*Solution!*

*2 sites!  

The one we have now, kept clean, viewer friendly, informative, PC and sane.

ummmharrrrharrrrrrrr.......then the Doppleganger site.

The CAVE (Classic Antique VITRIOL and/or VENOM Exchange)

On the "evil twin' site, members are free to do battle, slander and bash, torment and terrorize at will no holds barred!!
All UNCENSORED!  Members could be ranked by frequent use of foul language!  Medals given out
for grossest misrepresentation of a bicycle or component.  Salacious stabs at personal lives, habits, collections, even stooping to looks and fashion sense!  No bar set too low!

The CAVE!  Dare we go in ?   Dark, forboding.........and total epic debauchery at it's finest!*


----------



## island schwinn (May 13, 2014)

here's an idea.if you want to be rude and talk dirty and just be basically disrespectful of everyone,try going onto the forum on craigslist.go into the forum discussion section and hit the bike section,or whatever floats your boat.the link is just the tip of the iceberg.

****WARNING:NOT FOR CHILDREN OR SENSITIVE PEOPLE****

https://forums.craigslist.org/?forumID=95&amp;areaID=96

then come back here and be happy for what we have and the moderation it takes to keep things civil.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> I recently got called out here very publicly by a local soCal (supposed buddy) Cabe member who sells
> 
> a lot of parts here for selling a bike that I bought from him that I found to not be "as advertised." I paid
> 
> ...




Rather than let someone else ruin my experience there are just some people on here I don't talk to. I don't respond to any of their posts and if they respond to any of mine I simply ignore them. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (May 13, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> I recently got called out here very publicly by a local soCal (supposed buddy) Cabe member who sells
> 
> a lot of parts here for selling a bike that I bought from him that I found to not be "as advertised." I paid
> 
> ...





*Larmo63 ... c'mon, now ... you are letting an insensitive, manipulative and bullying sort ..  steal your joy.

You leave -- he wins.  Stand your ground.  Enjoy this venue.  You certainly have been an active participant.

Please re-read what Shawn wrote in Entry #71 of this thread. Good Stuff.*

I care about ya, budz !!

................  patric


=====================================================================
=====================================================================


----------



## stoney (May 13, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Rather than let someone else ruin my experience there are just some people on here I don't talk to. I don't respond to any of their posts and if they respond to any of mine I simply ignore them. V/r Shawn




That is a good thought Shawn. Simple. I do agree. Sometimes though it is just difficult to read some of this nonsensical stuff. There are some I ignore , it does make it easier. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 13, 2014)

*Ef'in right!*



bobcycles said:


> *2 sites!
> 
> The one we have now, kept clean, viewer friendly, informative, PC and sane.
> 
> ...




Great idea Bob! I've got my headlamp charged and a large bludgeoning device in hand.  Just show me where the Cave entrance is.  Anybody wanna follow me down?


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> I recently got called out here very publicly by a local soCal (supposed buddy) Cabe member who sells
> 
> a lot of parts here for selling a bike that I bought from him that I found to not be "as advertised." I paid
> 
> ...




No Larmo, hang in there!!!!! remember there are those who enjoy your bantor!
Don't let us down, you are our *BRO!!!!!*


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 13, 2014)

I use the block feature..there are a quite a few people who's posts I don't see anymore..much better


----------



## Handyman (May 13, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> I recently got called out here very publicly by a local soCal (supposed buddy) Cabe member who sells
> 
> a lot of parts here for selling a bike that I bought from him that I found to not be "as advertised." I paid
> 
> ...




Hi Larmo, stay on.......................your expertise is needed, and furthermore that's not what your Avatar, Clint Eastwood would do in this situation! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## DonChristie (May 13, 2014)

It's a shame too see Larmo and others chased off! Please come back, Larmo! I like Porshes! Before I joined someone else on another forum warned me to be thick skinned on the Cabe, he wasn't lying. I am used to the madness and flaming that (used to) go on here. I don't block anyone since it is a public forum. It's interesting to hear the banter, especially from Dave/Vince, 2Jakes and Bricycle! Often times, they make me laugh! I love vintage bikes, collecting and working on them. I would do this regardless if the cabe existed or not. I look at the Cabe as a great resource to enhance my hobby! Weird, the known instigators here on the Cabe haven't replied to this thread. Regardless, I will take the oath to be a kinder and gentler Cabe enthusiast! Thanks, Scott!


----------



## 2jakes (May 13, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> It's a shame too see Larmo and others chased off! Please come back, Larmo! I like Porshes! Before I joined someone else on another forum warned me to be thick skinned on the Cabe, he wasn't lying. I am used to the madness and flaming that (used to) go on here. I don't block anyone since it is a public forum. It's interesting to hear the banter, especially from Dave/Vince, 2Jakes and Bricycle! Often times, they make me laugh! I love vintage bikes, collecting and working on them. I would do this regardless if the cabe existed or not. I look at the Cabe as a great resource to enhance my hobby! Weird, the known instigators here on the Cabe haven't replied to this thread. Regardless, I will take the oath to be a kinder and gentler Cabe enthusiast! Thanks, Scott!




Thanks for the kind remarks . Mr. Scott
Up to now...I was thinking that I was one of the
undesirables with my mindless banter & images
& there's probably some here that probably would
call the dog catcher to put me away...

But if you don't mind my hanging around with 
with you guys  for a while...I 'll make an
effort to be more respectful  even with the
two dummies  Dave & Vince ...

jake 



what????


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Thanks for the kind remarks . Mr. Scott
> Up to now...I was thinking that I was one of the
> undesirables with my mindless banter & images
> & there's probably some here that probably would
> ...




Just the old "fuddy duddies" don't care for the like of us.... They only know to be serious all the time. Life's too short for that.


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 13, 2014)

I def almost gave up on this site after a couple weeks of being ignored or rude to... I knew going into it that some of the "men" here wouldn't be so nice to me. The nice ones are worth hangin' around for, tho


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2014)

,,,glad you didn't give up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 13, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Personally I'm endlessly entertained by the drama and flare ups on here and the general "keepin' it real" atmosphere.  I don't spend much time over on RRB except to lurk in the classifieds to see if some fool is selling something valuable for way less than its worth, but generally I feel like the lack of acidity in the waters over there feels weird and artificial.  It kind of creeps me out and I'm eager to get back "home on the Cabe".   I realize my stance is unpopular and unsustainable but universal appeal is not a goal of mine in general.





I agree 100%. Maybe I caught the edited version but I for one did not feel that what went on in that Shelby thread was all that horrible. People had there opinions, it got a little heated back and forth then there was some explanations given and things seemed like they could have ended civilly. I enjoy a good debate and sometimes good debates can get heated, not sure what is wrong with that. What I find disgusting is people "acting" like the like everyone and then talking negatively behind there back. Anyone that has ever been to a swap meet Im sure has heard one collector bashing another that is not there only to see them buddy-buddy later. Many of the "old timers" that we supposedly scare away from here are the same ones that have nothing nice to say about a fellow collector because of a deal that went sour 20 years ago! As for new members, what kept me as a lurker for my first year on here was not the negativity at all. What kept me away was the condescending "experts" that forget that they were still learning once and cant help but quickly point out in a less than tactful way the negative in a bicycle that a newbie is clearly excited about. 

I guess I just feel a little sometimes life can be harsh and feelings get hurt, but Id rather talk about it and get it over with than pretend that life is all roses and secretly be full of hatred. This way of thinking has helped me greatly in my personal life- I love to talk/debate and my wife (not so) secretly hates me for it. Strangely Im ok with that...

-Brian


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 13, 2014)

@Bri-in-Ri
U hit the nail on the head with this one! 

"What kept me away was the condescending & "experts" that forget that they were still learning once and cant help but quickly point out in a less than tactful way the negative in a bicycle that a newbie is clearly excited about. "

And Thanx Bricycle


----------



## Larmo63 (May 13, 2014)

"Rather than let someone else ruin my experience there are just some people on here I don't talk to. I don't respond to any of their posts and if they respond to any of mine I simply ignore them." V/r Shawn

Probably good advice, Shawn....


----------



## Djshakes (May 13, 2014)

I agree that people need to be civil but this forum board pales in comparison to most out there.  Humans are humans and disagreements are going to occur, which lead to debates.  Clearly we want a constructive forum but we also want a human feel to it as well.  Do you speak perfect pleasantries and political correctness to your friends outside the hobby or even with friends in the hobby at a swap meet, etc.?  I doubt it.  Why?...because that would be completely boring to the point of ridiculousness.  I'm definitely not saying it should be a free for all but if you want to feel warm and fuzzy maybe there is a Disney forum out there?

I agree there is drama on this forum.  I also agree there is drama in most aspects of life.  Hence, this forum, is an equal representation of life.  I agree this thread was necessary but maybe should have been a one post thread with no reply option to avoid the possibility of drama in a thread about no drama.

A lot of people mention old timers that are self proclaimed experts but I also notice a lot of drama from newbies that are self proclaimed experts.  This thread sort of turned into a pity party for some members and a chance to boast moral superiority for others. 

Most of the time the forum tends to self-regulate.  I think it is an equal balance.  None of us want four chan type discussions but we also don't want puppy dogs and ice cream type discussions as well.  Just keep it real and have faith in the mods.  They seem to be doing fine and it is a thankless job.


----------



## bike (May 13, 2014)

*Sorry*



schwinndoggy said:


> .....Weird, the known instigators here on the Cabe haven't replied to this thread. .... Thanks, Scott!




I have been tied up....

Thanks to Scott and the mods!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2014)

just as an aside, if I'm still talking to you at all, we're ok. if I'm joking with or about you I like you, if I won't post in a thread you're a part of or won't have anything to do with you, that's when you know I really don't want anything to do with you.

the problem is that on the internet, typing in short bursts, it's hard to convey a tone of voice, or a joking manner, so often things said as a jest or jibe get taken more serious than they should. another problem is how to civilly handle an abusive or dishonest member. nothing is more frustrating than sitting by while the same person takes advantage of member after member, and not saying anything. and no, I'm not getting personal, and am referencing no one at all. the most recent example of a thread like this had nothing to do with me, but I could tell that a few at least on both sides of the discussion had been holding in much resentment for a while. sometimes it's best to let it out sooner than later while it can be a simple disagreement, rather than letting it fester until when it does come out, it's a 10 page blockbuster.
it's my opinion that we need a sort of member rating system that lets people rate their interactions with other members without it becoming a huge blowout.


----------



## BB Rider (May 13, 2014)

Some very good sentiments expressed here and wasn't planning to to add mine, but feel I must respond.
I'm one of the few lady bike collectors on his forum, although, I suspect there are more that just don't post for one reason or another.  After "rediscovering" and acquiring an old CWC Roadmaster last summer, I found this site when I was looking for more info on old bikes. Since that time, I've learned so much from the more knowledgeable members on this site. I really enjoy reading about others collections and enjoy the passion of kindred spirits for this hobby. As a recent cancer survivor, this forum has been a very pleasant diversion and I've spent many hours gleaning info, advice and being entertained by some of the witty(but always, uplifting) members here. The negative stuff......I simply ignore...... Just my 2 cents, but when someone is so passionate about something, as many are in this hobby, it's easy to loose perspective. My advice.....keep it light....enjoy this great hobby, but remember that's just what it is.....a hobby. Life is too short.
Respectfully,
Sandy


----------



## frampton (May 13, 2014)

This place is great. I like every bit of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Duck (May 13, 2014)

I'm a changed man- from now on, I'll CABE to read and learn only. My skin is just as thick as the next guys, but it seems all I've ever gotten for my effort was ignored, dissed or someone trying to rally the troops for a "us against him" skirmish, any time I've bothered to post anything. Fortunately, my exquisite, God- given sense of humor is still intact. "Attitude" on, oh multi- thousand posters...


----------



## mike j (May 13, 2014)

We're up to page ten & not one complaint about Bikes & Babes.


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 13, 2014)

mike j said:


> We're up to page ten & not one complaint about Bikes & Babes.




LOL, I was holding off on that for fear being banned from the site forever! HAHAHA I'm just kidding tho, I don't care if that's what some people like.


----------



## TammyN (May 13, 2014)

BB Rider said:


> Some very good sentiments expressed here and wasn't planning to to add mine, but feel I must respond.
> I'm one of the few lady bike collectors on his forum, although, I suspect there are more that just don't post for one reason or another.  After "rediscovering" and acquiring an old CWC Roadmaster last summer, I found this site when I was looking for more info on old bikes. Since that time, I've learned so much from the more knowledgeable members on this site. I really enjoy reading about others collections and enjoy the passion of kindred spirits for this hobby. As a recent cancer survivor, this forum has been a very pleasant diversion and I've spent many hours gleaning info, advice and being entertained by some of the witty(but always, uplifting) members here. The negative stuff......I simply ignore...... Just my 2 cents, but when someone is so passionate about something, as many are in this hobby, it's easy to loose perspective. My advice.....keep it light....enjoy this great hobby, but remembered that's just what it is.....a hobby. Life is too short.
> Respectfully,
> Sandy




I agree, Sandy. I've also learned a lot from members who are willing to share their expertise. There are many helpful and positive people here. I appreciate that women are welcomed and that a lot of patience is shown to those of us who are just starting out and ask questions that probably seen obvious to many. I enjoy all of the photos and seeing what people found each week. I also enjoy the humor, and I think most know where to deal the line. I hope the few that don't will take your advice to keep it light and have fun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2014)

ok, so how about we institute a volunteer system of shepherding new members. people can volunteer to help find the right people and advice for new members. there are already a few guys who contact me everytime anything HUffman is posted. I don't always have time to get to everything, but maybe some volunteer good will ambassadors would be nice. they wouldn't have to be old members, or even super knowledgeable, just willing to approach new members and encourage them when they can. some questions don't get answered simply because no one knows the answer, or they're busy and can't get to it right away, an ambassador can advise patience and recommend someone to ask.


----------



## eddie bravo (May 13, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, so how about we institute a volunteer system of shepherding new members. people can volunteer to help find the right people and advice for new members. there are already a few guys who contact me everytime anything HUffman is posted. I don't always have time to get to everything, but maybe some volunteer good will ambassadors would be nice. they wouldn't have to be old members, or even super knowledgeable, just willing to approach new members and encourage them when they can. some questions don't get answered simply because no one knows the answer, or they're busy and can't get to it right away, an ambassador can advise patience and recommend someone to ask.




Got you on a good day.  I asked a Hawthorne question and you were quick to answer.  both bike have an "H"


Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## barracuda (May 13, 2014)

When I started collecting old bikes, all the old bike guys I knew were unwashed, foul-mouthed, sarcastic alcoholics who were generally untrustworthy - though in a most amicable and agreeable manner. And bad teeth. Lots of bad teeth. 

They were great.

This new, more genteel and decorous milieu will take some getting used to.


----------



## TammyN (May 13, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, so how about we institute a volunteer system of shepherding new members. people can volunteer to help find the right people and advice for new members. there are already a few guys who contact me everytime anything HUffman is posted. I don't always have time to get to everything, but maybe some volunteer good will ambassadors would be nice. they wouldn't have to be old members, or even super knowledgeable, just willing to approach new members and encourage them when they can. some questions don't get answered simply because no one knows the answer, or they're busy and can't get to it right away, an ambassador can advise patience and recommend someone to ask.




I think you and several others already do that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 13, 2014)

barracuda said:


> When I started collecting old bikes, all the old bike guys I knew were unwashed, foul-mouthed, sarcastic alcoholics who were generally untrustworthy - though in a most amicable and agreeable manner. And bad teeth. Lots of bad teeth.
> 
> They were great.
> 
> This new, more genteel and decorous milieu will take some getting used to.




I like this...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2014)

Some people are not reading this thread.There is a guy selling a Vulcan Cruiser  on the Cabe right now for $6500 and is got a snarky remark.Who cares what he is asking.Just let it go.


----------



## Iverider (May 14, 2014)

I think he meant that the Cabe doesn't pull strong money for BMX sales. He did point the guy at other venues and didn't really mention price.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2014)

Duck said:


> I'm a changed man- from now on, I'll CABE to read and learn only. My skin is just as thick as the next guys, but it seems all I've ever gotten for my effort was ignored, dissed or someone trying to rally the troops for a "us against him" skirmish, any time I've bothered to post anything. Fortunately, my exquisite, God- given sense of humor is still intact. "Attitude" on, oh multi- thousand posters...




I can't decide if I should ignore you, dis you, or try to rally a mob to run you out of town.  Your attempts at humor will not be missed by me though.  Oh crap that's right I was supposed to be nice. Ah well you've blocked me anyway so you won't even see this.


----------



## Duck (May 14, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I can't decide if I should ignore you, dis you, or try to rally a mob to run you out of town.  Your attempts at humor will not be missed by me though.  Oh crap that's right I was supposed to be nice. Ah well you've blocked me anyway so you won't even see this.



 ^^^More unsolicited harassment^^^


----------



## 2jakes (May 14, 2014)

*my 2¢*

*Correct me if I'm way off on this ! 


Internet communication on the forum.


1. The actual intent of the thread & how the person meant it to be interpreted.

2. The many different interpretations that each individual has regarding the thread.

3. The many different responses  to the thread.

4. Making it impossible to have only  "one"  where everyone will agree.


.... as vincev pointed out....


"JUST MOVE ON"




*


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2014)

2jakes said:


> *Correct me if I'm way off on this !
> 
> 
> Internet communication on the forum.
> ...




You are SPOT ON Jake!

The problem with internet bantor is 40% of the gest/meaning is lost without verbal "intonation".


----------



## sad bike guy (May 14, 2014)

*Its hopeless...*



Duck said:


> Try looking at it this way, Boywhorder; Now you can use the time you'd otherwise spend being obsessed with me, and spend it on getting a life, instead.




Are you guys fighting on the thread where Scott asked us to please stop fighting?  That's just sad.


----------



## gopedbelknap (May 14, 2014)

*Somewhat of an outsider perspective with a slight forum community type understanding*

Leadership - Please feel free to remove or delete any of this post you see necessary with no hard feelings from my end.

Hey there, I am obviously a member here but visit very infrequently. I signed up a few years back because of an old resto I am pursuing. I think my only posting has really been in my only thread here but I have lurked some of the other subforums, classifieds and several threads for help and reference. I do participate very regularly on another hobby forum and contribute as best as possible on that forum with a team of moderators. My post here is only meant to serve as something to consider for regular contributing members, not so regularly contributing members and even possibly site leadership here. This may all be useless or existing knowledge but I figured I would share in case otherwise.



*Some things to possibly consider as a regular contributing member:*

_-Your site leadership moderates or oversees The Cabe out of the love or care of the hobby (it also appears they do an outstanding job and stay active within the hobby). Often times as an enthusiast, someone comes to a forum regularly to share, comment or positively interact. When that person is tasked with site leader responsibilities and they come into a mess of banter between the members, poor attitude or inapropriate posting, the time of enjoyment is switched with time of straightening, repairing, responding to notification PMs and in extreme cases removing issues completely. - Look at it like when you want to just go ride your bike on a beautiful day and you discover a problem instead so you are stuck working on the bike in the shop/garage as opposed to being able to enjoy the ride.

-Another thing for consideration here is for every posting member, there are tons of site visitors or non posting members that see the publically viewed posting. There are tons of viewers that are directed here from search engines just looking for an answer to a typed in bike question and they land in a thread with the search hit. Sometimes that search hit thread has a bad attitude post and as previously discussed in this thread, negative or bashing posting can drive potential enthusiasts away quickly. Even worse, it often drives good strong contributing existing members away. I have seen this happen in my hobby and on some of our forums over and over again sadly enough.

-Of course the tone, facial expression, body language and other communicating factors have been covered here and while some members have an understanding of what another member means by certain posts, the communication can be construed very differently by not only other members but also other public outside viewers. I think anyone can easily fall guilty to this as electronic communication is just a difficult thing to translate._


*Some things to possibly consider as a not so regularly posting member:*

_-Post more, but do so positively. More good willed interaction will do amazing things for a hobby/sport/group._

*Some things to possibly consider as site leadership:*

_- I have seen designated banter threads work okay in other forums where members can take shots at one another publically. Called something like "duke it out thread". This helped keep arguments, banters, bashing and poor posting out of other bike topic threads. If someone (moderator or member) sees two or more members starting to get heated we can just post a link to that "duke it out thread" for the members. If one or more of the members doesnt get the hint or continues to be an issue, disciplinary action is taken. - This concept was mentioned by a "doppleganger" forum (I assume as a joke) but we acutally used this as a thread in the "break room" and made it a sticky.

-The iTrader rating system has been extremely beneficial in our Vbulletin forum. It's not perfect but does offer several upsides. I liked it as a member and also like it from leadership perspective. I dont know if "feedback on deals" attitude affects this site but iTrader offers a designated proper channel for members to post. It also helps maintain accountability in my opinion.

-Another feature that has proved beneficial is what we refer to as the "Thanks" feature. On some versions of V-Bulletin formats, there is a feature that allows members to click "Thank You" for a useful or helpful post. Thank You tracking is done next to usernames that shows how many times a user has "thanked" another member and how many times that user has been "thanked". This has helped strengthen some of the community and highly encourages members to post positively and help one another. It has some other positives as well, if it is available on your version of V-Bulletin, I highly recommned at least trying this feature if it's available._






From what I have seen of the Gabe from more of an outside view, I think this is a pretty solid community. I don't really see too much negative but as mentioned up top, I dont spend a lot of time here. I think there are other forum communities that could actually stand to learn several things from this site and their group. Additionally I am sure there are some other sites where members here could pick up a positive thing or two. After reading through this thread, I see some that still dont get it even after a moderator has made a valient effort to ask for courtesy in a polite manner.


To those that continue to help members like me that are not as deeply involved in the hobby, I thank you. Several of your posts have helped me understand more about what I am looking at on my bike, what I am doing and what to look for next. The information like this not only helps me but others that search for help online and are directed here.


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2014)

^well said^


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2014)

I guess Disneyland's going to have to change their tagline now.


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2014)

...let the person without sin throw the first rock......    old, but still holds true.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 14, 2014)

I think most people are missing the intent of this thread. it's not so there are never strong words. I get the sense it's more aimed at the threads where you can clearly see that the two or more parties are not simply disagreeing, but truly going at each other. I'll occasionally make a funny remark, or even state a plain opinion about someone or something, but I don't go in for the 10 page argument any more. people are entitled to their opinions and feelings. what looks bad is when it becomes a shouting match where anything is fair game. 
everyone needs to relax and go back to the forum and stop looking for people to apply this thread to. the intent of this thread is when *YOU* find yourself tempted to go after someone again and again, check yourself, it's not your forum to trash!


...and Dave and Vince are fine, I don't think anyone could misconstrue Vince calling Dave a nincompoop as having been said in anger. who says nincompoop anyway?


----------



## decotriumph (May 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> who says nincompoop anyway?




True, it is an under-utilized yet still viable descriptive term.


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...let the person without sin throw the first rock......    old, but still holds true.




Oh, I didn't know that you went in for that sort of thing Brian? Oh well, find yourself a good rock and start throwing*.

*Acknowledgement to Foolbert Sturgeon from The New Adventures of Jesus #1.


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Oh, I didn't know that you went in for that sort of thing Brian? Oh well, find yourself a good rock and start throwing*.
> 
> *Acknowledgement to Foolbert Sturgeon from The New Adventures of Jesus #1.




...not me, I'm a sinner.


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2014)

...and Dave and Vince are fine, I don't think anyone could misconstrue Vince calling Dave a nincompoop as having been said in anger. who says nincompoop anyway? [/QUOTE]

Thank you Scott.Sometimes I feel like a nincompoop but then compare myself to Dave.Now that is a true NINCOMPOOP. Also Dave,if you come to the bike show in Illinois this weekend  please write nincompoop on your forehead in magic marker.


----------



## Boris (May 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> ...and Dave and Vince are fine, I don't think anyone could misconstrue Vince calling Dave a nincompoop as having been said in anger. who says nincompoop anyway?




You mean he was joking?


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2014)

I wasn't joking! I'm just a soul who's intentions are go-oo-od. Oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood."


----------



## dougfisk (May 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> .... who says nincompoop anyway?




I do...


----------



## Champy (May 14, 2014)

*This guy*



bikewhorder said:


> Personally I'm endlessly entertained by the drama and flare ups on here and the general "keepin' it real" atmosphere.  I don't spend much time over on RRB except to lurk in the classifieds to see if some fool is selling something valuable for way less than its worth, but generally I feel like the lack of acidity in the waters over there feels weird and artificial.  It kind of creeps me out and I'm eager to get back "home on the Cabe".   I realize my stance is unpopular and unsustainable but universal appeal is not a goal of mine in general.




If I had to spend an afternoon with a cabe member it would be this guy.  Funny, sarcastic, annoying, provocative.  Dont take away ALL the fun.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 14, 2014)

Page 13 here we come

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (May 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Who says nincompoop anyway?




I googled & found this:


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 14, 2014)

Something to keep in mind: you are not as funny as you think you are.


----------



## 2jakes (May 14, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> Something to keep in mind: you are more funny than you think.





Wow...coming from you means much.

Thanks !


btw: My all time favorite country song is "My Maria"...


Sent  by


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 15, 2014)

2jakes said:


> btw: My all time favorite country song is "My Maria"...
> 
> 
> Sent  by




Love that song too, J!


----------



## spoker (May 15, 2014)

good beat,ez to dance to,what do you think annette and bobby?


----------



## NICKY (May 15, 2014)

my favorite......
http://youtu.be/3umaLe37-LE


----------



## 2jakes (May 15, 2014)

My ...


"Good Morning Starshine"...

...the earth says hello...


----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2014)

Champy said:


> If I had to spend an afternoon with a cabe member it would be this guy.  Funny, sarcastic, annoying, provocative.  Dont take away ALL the fun.




Champy, you forgot "Insightful, Intelligent and Informative".   All you had to do was copy and paste the message I sent you in the post.  I'll admit "annoying" was a nice touch though to help throw people off the trail.


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> Something to keep in mind: you are not as funny as you think you are.



I'm sure that Vince falls into that category as well. But it's very hard to gauge from my perspective, am I as funny as I think I am?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (May 15, 2014)

NICKY said:


> my favorite......
> http://youtu.be/3umaLe37-LE




NICKY, again, right click the video and "coppy it in real time" then post it (Ctrl-v) in the "insert video" tool bar here on the CABE so it ends up like this ~ 

[video=youtube;3umaLe37-LE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3umaLe37-LE&feature=youtu.be[/video]

pap
.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2014)

Bricycle may be miles ahead in the post count competition but if there were a way to keep track of deleted posts I'm pretty sure I'd be winning that race.


----------



## Gordon (May 16, 2014)

*bad attitude*

Okay, I know you guys are going to throw rocks at me for this, but I'm pretty sure this started out as a post about a serious issue, and now the people it was more than likely directed at have turned it into a comedy competition.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Okay, I know you guys are going to throw rocks at me for this, but I'm pretty sure this started out as a post about a serious issue, and now the people it was more than likely directed at have turned it into a comedy competition.




Perhaps I'm missing the humor, but if you want to win the competition, you'll have to do better than this Gordon.


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Okay, I know you guys are going to throw rocks at me for this, but I'm pretty sure this started out as a post about a serious issue, and now the people it was more than likely directed at have turned it into a comedy competition.




Gordon,this is exactly the attitude that this thread is about. You have to have a better attitude because you are making us look bad.


----------



## 2jakes (May 16, 2014)

...I hope everyone is happy in your head -

we're all doing pretty good in mine!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 8, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> I took over this site some 15 or so years ago to help the hobby grow and wanted it to be a fun place to come to. But it seems that over the last year or two that things have been going down hill as far as attacks on different people on the site (either in fun or serious), sarcasm like we're hanging out with a bunch of buddies that know us well, backstabbing to other members, not encouraging newbies, slanderous remarks, etc. It's really become quite sad. I have heard from reading posts, and other collectors (mostly ones that don't come onto the CABE, that we are viewed as a bunch of mean whiners. How sad is that? We are adults who love old bicycles, have a blast when we go to meets or on rides, but when getting behind the computer there are some keyboard cowboys that just make this not a welcoming site.
> 
> This needs to stop. As I have said before, this is my living room, and I expect folks visiting my living room to act civilly , and enjoy each other, not bash each other. I also expect language to be kept at a G level.
> 
> ...




++++++
++++++


I think certain members need to re- read this or should read Scotts post for the first time.  Maybe then, they will think first before writing about a certain name of a person and try to tarnish their name on this forum!!


++++++
++++++


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 8, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> ++++++
> ++++++
> 
> 
> ...





certain named people shouldn't get themselves in those situations


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 8, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> certain named people shouldn't get themselves in those situations





I agree ……… and those people certainly know who they are!!!!  

PM me and I can tell you who one of those people are for sure.

But, it's not ethical to post their names on the public forum…. as they like to do!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 8, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> I agree ……… and those people certainly know who they are!!!!
> 
> PM me and I can tell you who one of those people are for sure.
> 
> But, it's not ethical to post their names on the public forum…. as they like to do!!!




but rather let someone else get burned ????????????????


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2015)

We are changing direction.....


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2015)

We need to implement the "Board of Education" here. In my opinion, the Break Room is secluded from the rest of the site for a reason. Only those with thick skin should be there. Yea, most threads are friendly but there's that one soft-porn thread, that we all know about. Then the politics that I myself am guilty of. Then you have the sarcastic, nonsense, and in-house humor. A bunch of inside jokes within our "in-guys-club" that nobody else seems to get.

In my opinion, all of that rubbish belongs in the Break Room and as long as it is there, where only those with thick skin dare to tread, there shouldn't be a problem. Now, once this mindless bantering enters the main forums, as it has in this thread, it becomes a problem.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 8, 2015)

I truly enjoy the Cabe and I thank Scott and all the moderators for doing a fine job.

I also agree with Stig about the need for a buyer and seller feedback forum where all the positive as well as negative dealings can be posted. We can then be informed and have piece of mind dealing with someone for the first time. I for one don't like getting burned.

My public service announcement was just that.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd like to say thanks for running the CABE, it's a great site.  Thanks Jim


----------



## vincev (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for this site now can you boot Dave from the site?


----------



## chitown (Jun 8, 2015)

vincev said:


> Thank you for this site now can you boot Dave from the site?




You have the power to boot Dave just by clicking the "IGNORE" feature... Or is it deeper than just clicking ignore... As our great leader once said

"The CABE divided against itself cannot stand."

I believe this website cannot endure, permanently half Boris and half Grandpa.

I do not expect the CABE to be dissolved -- I do not expect the SITE to fall -- but I do expect it will cease to be divided.

It will become all one thing or all the other."


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 8, 2015)

The one thing that this site does NOT have is a feedback/reputation system..The 3 other sites I frequent do,here are examples(my "feedback")
Ratrodbikes; http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?members/bikesnbuses.13295/
BMXmuseum; http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/reputation.php?uid=5996 
TheSamba.com; http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/se...&search_fields=feedback&search_keywords=58477 

 I LOVE this site..But without a "feedback" system..We get 10+ pages of BS..Im guilty of adding a comment or 2 to those threads myself..
Im also guilty of recently being a little snippy about a topic..my apologies for that as well

I dont know how difficult it is to institute something like that ..I dont know what it takes to run/operate a website..So I AM extremely grateful to Scott and the mods...
>>>Thank you gentlemen!!! Not sure where Id be other than lost without this site!!


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Jun 8, 2015)

From this noob I have to say everyone I have interacted with has been more than welcoming and very helpful. This site is actually very tame to a few others I frequent based on my other interests.

Well except for that one thread I ran across a post where someone posted a pick of them pinching their man boob. 

Too bad I didn't get interested in vintage bikes before I ran across my attic find.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 8, 2015)

Just finished reading all 15 pages. I know I have gotten into an argument or two on a topic remember "How long do you have to ship" in the break room. I try to keep things civil but that was one rare time I had to let go and put someone in their place. I prefer to keep my comments clean and crack a joke or two without meaning bad intentions(ex- a picture of several painted Schwinn frames was posted yesterday and I suggested that they were painted with skittle food coloring)
 I am glad we are having this discussion now. I keep asking collectors I meet if they joined the CABE and many say they have never heard of it so I encourage them to join. By keeping things friendly we can insure the survival of this site for years to come and keep people interested in bikes. 

However I think we should make an exception for Vince and Dave to let them keep beating each other up in the name of a good laugh. 

Also the others are right, the main people who antagonize and cause the problems here have not responded, wonder why?

AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO SCOTT FOR THIS WONDERFUL SITE!!!! ever since I joined I am on here many times a day (to many to count) reading all the information I can and helping another out if possible.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you Mr. Scott McCaskey for the CABE, and also to all the moderators. It is because of the CABE that I bought my first old bike almost a year ago. And it is also because of the CABE the I have bikes #2 and #3 and I'm still in my rookie year until August. I've had a 100% positive experience here, and am grateful for all the help I've received as well as the good deals on parts and bikes. Live by the golden rule and even though we are members, we are also guests in anothers house.


----------



## pedals (Jun 13, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> I took over this site some 15 or so years ago to help the hobby grow and wanted it to be a fun place to come to. But it seems that over the last year or two that things have been going down hill as far as attacks on different people on the site (either in fun or serious), sarcasm like we're hanging out with a bunch of buddies that know us well, backstabbing to other members, not encouraging newbies, slanderous remarks, etc. It's really become quite sad. I have heard from reading posts, and other collectors (mostly ones that don't come onto the CABE, that we are viewed as a bunch of mean whiners. How sad is that? We are adults who love old bicycles, have a blast when we go to meets or on rides, but when getting behind the computer there are some keyboard cowboys that just make this not a welcoming site.
> 
> This needs to stop. As I have said before, this is my living room, and I expect folks visiting my living room to act civilly , and enjoy each other, not bash each other. I also expect language to be kept at a G level.
> 
> ...



Yup definitely some snobs rolling around on this site. Very well said tho and I'm willing to give this site another chance because of this statement.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 13, 2015)

*Everyone on The CABE plays nice!*




  Except Mike and Jerry


----------



## squeedals (Jun 17, 2015)

It's a testy world and The CABE is a small microcosm of such, with many walks of life inhabiting our little unique strange world and I like it no matter who gets their feathers fluffed. I'll have to agree with Bikewhorder and say I enjoy the occasional banter, although I try not to get involved, but alas, I have in bouts of weakness and mostly if I'm hung over from a hard night of single malt, but I agree that there are some certain newer individuals (and you know who you are) that seem to be s#i_ disturbers and live to annoy, but I found that ignoring them is the best approach. With this said, The CABE (to me) has been a gold mine of information and the help I get from other members in my resto work, priceless. I personally think The Break Room is where most of the contentious behavior emulates, driven in part by the hot button subjects and honestly, you'd expect it there. It's like a big pot of stew with many ingredients, ready to boil over at any moment. As far as the other threads, I've only butted heads with one Jamoke and I'll refrain from mentioning a name. Other than that, most here are very classy (other than Dave M) but he thrives on that fact and he IS my hero!

Don


----------

